# What's the difference between the 550i and the 750i?



## Chaostalker (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi, I saw that the basic price tag of the 550i is 62k, and the 750i 85k (US Dollars).
They both have the same engine and look pretty much the same, so why does the 750i costs 20k more? 

Thanks.


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

have you ever seen them side by side? they are completely different cars. too many differences to list.


----------



## Chaostalker (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not talking about the design, but about the engine, suspentions, packages, etc'.
Why is the 7 series more expensive than the 5 series? Just because the design?


----------



## dvon (Jun 27, 2010)

Chaostalker said:


> I'm not talking about the design, but about the engine, suspentions, packages, etc'.
> Why is the 7 series more expensive than the 5 series? Just because the design?


it's bigger, more standard features, more features in general, again way too much to list. compare on the bmw site and it should be very clear.

Do you get why the 5 series costs more than the 3 series? because what you're asking is the same.


----------



## TopDownInFL (Apr 25, 2008)

Go to http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/vehicles/2011/5/550isedan/compare/default.aspx, clear the competing cars and add the 750 to see for yourself.


----------



## magale10 (Aug 18, 2010)

Steak costs more than chicken but why they are both delicious food????


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

It's all about marketing. The 7 is the BMW flagship, hence the higher cost. Yes, there is more technology, but it's designed that way.


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

energetik9 said:


> It's all about marketing. The 7 is the BMW flagship, hence the higher cost. Yes, there is more technology, but it's designed that way.


Sure this is part of the answer as well.

Obviously, price is one factor that makes a consumer good "exclusive" or "luxury" and the 7-series is perched atop BMW's luxury pyramid.

Price is also determined by the market segment the car sits in -- the 7-series' competition's price has to be considered too.

But as others have said, there is far more to a vehicle than the sum of its engine parts. While the 5 and 7 do share engines, that's about where the similarities end.


----------



## advocado (May 21, 2009)

The 5er is built on the 750i chassis. That and the general exterior design connote sameness. That's where it stops. Test drive them both, you'll see.


----------



## NCwhiteout (Jun 7, 2010)

magale10 said:


> Steak costs more than chicken but why they are both delicious food????


true sir


----------

